# Werkseinstellung Logitech G502



## AntonSeppl (18. März 2016)

Hallo, Leute!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Logitech G502 auf Werkseinstellung zurückzustellen? Da ich nicht ganz zufrieden bin, möchte ich Sie nämlich zurückgeben...


----------



## JackA (18. März 2016)

Vermutlich ja, einfach die LGS Software mal durchforsten


----------



## uluf (18. März 2016)

Du kannst in der Logitech Gaming Software bei den einzelnen Profilen unten rechts jeweils auf Standard-Einstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2016)

AntonSeppl schrieb:


> Hallo, Leute!
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Logitech G502 auf Werkseinstellung zurückzustellen? Da ich nicht ganz zufrieden bin, möchte ich Sie nämlich zurückgeben...



Du kannst doch unten rechts explizit den internen Speicher öffnen.  Darüber kannst du die Profile darin auch löschen.


----------



## Devils-Child (18. März 2016)

für was willst du sie zurücksetzten, damit es so aussieht als ob sie nicht benutzt wurde?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2016)

Devils-Child schrieb:


> für was willst du sie zurücksetzten, damit es so aussieht als ob sie nicht benutzt wurde?



Wer weiß, was er darin hinterlegt hat ...


----------



## Devils-Child (19. März 2016)

privatedaten im mausprofil versteckt?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2016)

Devils-Child schrieb:


> privatedaten im mausprofil versteckt?



Vielleicht hat er auch einfach nur die Links seiner Lieblings-Pornoseiten auf die die Buttons gelegt.


----------

